

One may purchase a lifetime nsa.org account for the price of $100 - pearjuice
http://nsa.org

======
mutant
Let's search "lifetime" on HN and see how well that's worked out in the past..

------
kefka
Ok. How is this not spam?

I've seen better websites done by a 12 year old on Geocities back in the
day... And me, pay them $100? Are they out of their gourd?

~~~
L4mppu
I'm pretty sure it's a joke.

